# Pinarello sizing - FPQuattro



## stitcher (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello there!

In the absence of Pinarello bikes in the area, I have to estimate proper frame size based on the bike I have right now. It is Specialized Tricross of size 56, which has the following measurements:

Seat-Tube Length, B-B Center to Top: 560 mm
Top-Tube Length, Horizontal: 560 mm
Head-Tube Length: 155 mm
Stem: 110 mm

If I take this data and apply to Pinarello (I'm interested in FPQuattro), using Top Tube length, I get either 550 with 557 mm or 560 with 565 mm.

I tried FPDue 550, which has 560 mm top tube and it felt kinda smallish (unfortunately FPQuattro was sold out the day before) and the other bike they had was 540 Dogma 2.

I'm not participating in races right now, but I can get into some in the near future. I'm enjoying climbing, getting better on Strava segments, and long rides (70-100), usually I have around 100 miles a week.

My measurements:
inseam 33-1/2" (85 cm)
total body height 5-11 1/2" (182 cm)

What frame do you think I should get? Stick with 550, as it is closer to what I have right now? Then why did I feel FPDue being smaller, although it had the same TT? Is that because it has different geometry?


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

The measurements need to be compared against Stack, reach, top tube, head tube angle. There is a specific formula to use to find the comparable bike. Someone on another forum did it for me when comparing. 


Here it is:

Original numbers:



AJ said:


> Bike # 1 numbers:
> Seat tube: 49.00 (c-t) Top Tube: 52.8 Stack: 52.3 Reach: 37.4 Head Tube: 12.5 Head Tube Angle: 71 deg.
> 
> 
> ...


And her answer:



laura* said:


> Lets "add" a 0.8cm headset spacer:
> 
> New stack = 52.3 + 0.8 = 53.1
> New reach = 37.4 - (0.8 / tan(71)) = 37.1
> ...



I don't have any idea why the imaginary spacers were different each time. (well, okay, they made the decimal portions of the stack plus the decimal portion of the spacer equal .11, but that could be a coincidence). Perhaps you could repost in an area where a fitter looks at the numbers. This is more a bike fit question than a Pinarello question.


----------



## stitcher (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you, Julia. I will try to recalculate the geometry based on the examples. As I understand, she used different spacers each time to bring all the frames to "common denominator" - 53.1 stack.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

stitcher said:


> Thank you, Julia. I will try to recalculate the geometry based on the examples. As I understand, she used different spacers each time to bring all the frames to "common denominator" - 53.1 stack.


Jeeze. Didn't even notice that. How simple! Bike number 1 was the control bike, the one I thought fit. So that should be your Specialized. (Assuming it really does fit).


----------

